# Tabellenabstand verändern



## freak06 (12. März 2014)

Hi, 

bin ein absoluter Neuling und komme an einer Stelle nicht weiter.
In einem bestehenden Online-Managerspiel gibt es die Möglichkeit an einer Stelle die Liga vorzustellen.
Hier wollte ich einen "Pokalmodus" reinbauen. 
Soweit klappt alles, nur kriege ich es nicht hin den Abstand der 2 Tabellen zu verringern. Auch der Abstand der Überschrift zur Tabelle sitzt "bombemfest".

Mein Quellcode:

```
<b> Tabellen Gruppenphase </b> <table border="1"> <tr> <td> Gruppe A </td>    <td> S - U - N </td>     <td> Tor-Diff. </td>      <td> Punkte </td> </tr>
<tr> <td> A1  </td>     <td> 4 - 0 - 1 </td>      <td> 11 </td>              <td> 12 </td>  </tr>
<tr> <td> A2 </td>        <td> 3 - 0 - 2 </td>       <td> 20 </td>              <td> 9 </td>  </tr>
<tr> <td> A3  </td>      <td> 3 - 0 - 2 </td>       <td> 94 </td>              <td> 9 </td>  </tr>
<tr> <td> A4  </td>       <td> 0 - 0 - 5 </td>      <td> -125 </td>           <td> 0 </td>  </tr> </table><table border="1"> <tr> 
        <td> Gruppe B </td>    <td> S - U - N </td>      <td> Tor-Diff. </td>      <td> Punkte </td> </tr>
<tr> <td> B1  </td>          <td> 4 - 0 - 1 </td>      <td> 43 </td>              <td> 12 </td>  </tr>
<tr> <td> B2 </td>           <td> 3 - 0 - 2 </td>      <td> -3 </td>              <td> 9 </td>  </tr>
<tr> <td> B3  </td>           <td> 3 - 0 - 2 </td>       <td> 51 </td>             <td> 9 </td>  </tr>
<tr> <td> B4  </td>         <td> 0 - 0 - 5 </td>       <td> -90 </td>           <td> 0 </td>  </tr> </table>
```
So ist sie 1-zu-1 rauskopiert. Der Abstand zwischen den Tabellen, bzw auch zw. der Überschrift "Tabellen Gruppenphase" und der Tabelle A ist ca. so groß wie die Tabelle selbst.

Da sind noch einige Gruppen, daher scrollt man sich dämlich bis man unten ankommt. 
Jemand ne idee?


----------



## SpiceLab (12. März 2014)

freak06 hat gesagt.:


> Der Abstand zwischen den Tabellen, bzw auch zw. der Überschrift "Tabellen Gruppenphase" und der Tabelle A ist ca. so groß wie die Tabelle selbst.


Ich kann hier in der Browseransicht keine Abstände erkennen.

Aber vielleicht ist dir damit geholfen:


```
<table border="1" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
```

oder mit etwas CSS:


```
table {margin:0}
```


----------



## freak06 (12. März 2014)

Code xhtml bringt nichts. Verändert nur die Umrandung der Tabelle.
Mit css kenne ich mich noch kaum aus. Entweder ich binde es falsch ein oder es hat keinerlei Auswirkung.

In der Browseransicht gibt es tatsächlich keinen Abstand. Das habe ich auch bemerkt.
Hier mal ein Foto vom Abstand:


----------



## SpiceLab (12. März 2014)

freak06 hat gesagt.:


> Mit css kenne ich mich noch kaum aus. Entweder ich binde es falsch ein oder es hat keinerlei Auswirkung.


Wie bindest du es denn ein?



freak06 hat gesagt.:


> In der Browseransicht gibt es tatsächlich keinen Abstand. Das habe ich auch bemerkt.
> Hier mal ein Foto vom Abstand:


Wenn's der Browser korrekt darstellt, sollte doch alles im Lot sein 

Und woher stammt dann der Schnappschuß? Etwa aus einem "HTML-Editor"?


----------



## freak06 (12. März 2014)

Hab es versucht direkt im Quelltext einzubinden, da die Liste ständig gepflegt werden muss und lieber übersichtlich bleibt:
<b> Tabellen Gruppenphase </b> <table style="margin:0" border="1"> <tr> 
          <td> Gruppe A </td>    <td> S - U - N </td>     <td> Tor-Diff. </td>      <td> Punkte </td> 

Den Screenshot hab ich direkt von der Ausgabe des Browsers, genauer gesagt ist diese ein PopUp Fenster vom Browser. Dort kann ich in einem frei verfügbaren Abschnitt eintragen was ich will, wie "Hallo das ist mein Liga" oder halt sowas wie ich es hier versuche 
Normaler Text wird genauso akzeptiert wie HTML Befehle.


----------



## SpiceLab (13. März 2014)

freak06 hat gesagt.:


> In der Browseransicht gibt es tatsächlich keinen Abstand. Das habe ich auch bemerkt.





freak06 hat gesagt.:


> Den Screenshot hab ich direkt von der Ausgabe des Browsers, genauer gesagt ist diese ein PopUp Fenster vom Browser.


Deine beiden Aussagen klingen widersprüchlich.

Kann man das Ganze online betrachten, um der Ursache auf den Grund gehen zu können?


----------



## freak06 (13. März 2014)

Leider nicht. Geschlossene Community...

Anbei noch ein Screenshot, vllt wird's so etwas deutlicher.
Im Hintergrund die eigentliche Seite, im Vordergrund der PopUp (mit meinen "Problem" Tabellen).
An der oberen Tabelle 'Gruppe1' habe ich etwas rumgebastelt, weicht daher von der bisherigen Posts ab. Die Problematik bleibt aber trotzdem dieselbe.


----------



## SpiceLab (13. März 2014)

Dann wäre es ratsam, hier den vollständigen Quellcode des Popup-Dokuments (bitte im *[code=html]...[/code]*-Tag) zu posten, denn dein vorgestellter Code-Snippet erzeugt bekannterweise keinen dieser Abstände, was den Rückschluß zulässt, die Ursache an anderer Stelle zu suchen.


----------



## freak06 (14. März 2014)

Ich weiss aber nicht ob das weiter hilft. Glaub nicht dass ich da was umschreiben kann, ausser im Abschnitt <div class="contenttext">... (Hab den Bereich fett hervorgehoben)
Vielen dank schonmal für deine Mühen...


```
<div class="contenttext">

<b> Gruppenphase Hinrunde </b><br>
 <br>
19. Spieltag<br>
A 	Sunny 	- 	Zoyni 	8 	: 	22<br>
A 	Reco 	- 	Kagan 	25 	: 	0<br>
B 	Mesi 	- 	Eno   	35 	: 	28<br>
B 	Gökhan    - 	Aydin 	21 	: 	-6<br>
C 	Kapi  	- 	Isy     	41 	: 	23<br>
C 	Aki     	- 	Ufi            25 	: 	0<br>
D 	Memo 	- 	Muri    	40 	: 	8<br>
D 	Tune 	- 	Orry  	35 	: 	47<br>
 <br>
20. Spieltag<br>
A 	Sunny 	- 	Reco 	26	: 	28<br>
A 	Zoyni 	- 	Kagan      25	: 	 0<br>
B 	Mesi 	- 	Gökhan 	30	: 	-6<br>
B      Eno   	- 	Aydin 	29 	: 	 6<br>
C 	Kapi   	- 	Aki     	32	: 	14<br>
C 	Isy     	- 	Ufi    	25	: 	0<br>
D 	Memo 	- 	Tune 	23	: 	40<br>
D 	Muri    	- 	Orry   	-12	: 	25<br>
 <br>
21. Spieltag<br>
A 	Sunny 	- 	Kagan 	25	: 	0<br>
A 	Zoyni 	- 	Reco 	25	: 	26<br>
B 	Mesi 	- 	Aydin 	16 	: 	8<br>
B 	Eno   	- 	Gökhan 	18 	: 	26<br>
C 	Kapi  	- 	Ufi    	25	: 	0<br>
C 	Isy     	- 	Aki     	13 	: 	20<br>
D 	Memo 	- 	Orry   	31 	: 	19<br>
D 	Muri    	- 	Tune  	9	: 	28<br>
 <br>
<b> Gruppenphase Rückrunde </b><br>
 <br>
23. Spieltag<br>
A 	Zoyni 	- 	Sunny 	8 	: 	51<br>
A 	Kagan 	- 	Reco 	0 	: 	25<br>
B 	Eno   	- 	Mesi 	50 	: 	32<br>
B 	Aydin 	- 	Gökhan 	16 	: 	24<br>
C 	Isy     	- 	Kapi  	12 	: 	18<br>
C 	Ufi    	- 	Aki     	0	: 	25<br>
D 	Muri    	- 	Memo 	12 	: 	35<br>
D 	Orry   	- 	Tune 	21 	: 	14<br>
<br>
24. Spieltag<br>
A 	Reco 	- 	Sunny 	-4 	: 	38<br>
A 	Kagan 	- 	Zoyni 	0	: 	25<br>
B 	Gökhan 	- 	Mesi 	16 	: 	26<br>
B 	Aydin 	- 	Eno   	0 	: 	25<br>
C 	Aki     	- 	Kapi  	8 	: 	40<br>
C 	Ufi    	- 	Isy     	0	: 	25<br>
D 	Tune  	- 	Memo 	22	: 	73<br>
D 	Orry   	- 	Muri    	34 	: 	4<br>
<br>
25. Spieltag<br>
A 	Kagan 	- 	Sunny 	- 	: 	-<br>
A 	Reco 	- 	Zoyni 	- 	: 	-<br>
B 	Aydin 	- 	Mesi 	- 	: 	-<br>
B 	Gökhan 	- 	Eno   	- 	: 	-<br>
C 	Ufi    	- 	Kapi  	- 	: 	-<br>
C 	Aki     	- 	Isy     	- 	: 	-<br>
D 	Orry   	- 	Memo 	- 	: 	-<br>
D 	Tune   	- 	Muri    	- 	: 	-<br>
 <br>
<b> Tabellen Gruppenphase </b> <table style="margin:0" border="1"> <tr> <br>
          <td> Gruppe A </td>    <td> S - U - N </td>     <td> Tor-Diff. </td>      <td> Punkte </td> <br>
          <td> Gruppe B </td>    <td> S - U - N </td>     <td> Tor-Diff. </td>      <td> Punkte </td> <br>
</tr><br>
 <tr> <td> a1-RECCO  </td>     <td> 4 - 0 - 1 </td>      <td> 11 </td>              <td> 12 </td>  <br>
         <td> b1-TEST     </td>     <td> 4 - 0 - 1 </td>      <td> 999 </td>              <td> 12 </td><br>
</tr><br>
<tr> <td> a2-ZOYNI </td>        <td> 3 - 0 - 2 </td>       <td> 20 </td>              <td> 9 </td>  </tr><br>
<tr> <td> a2-SUNNY  </td>      <td> 3 - 0 - 2 </td>       <td> 94 </td>              <td> 9 </td>  </tr><br>
<tr> <td> a2-KAGAN  </td>       <td> 0 - 0 - 5 </td>      <td> -125 </td>           <td> 0 </td>  </tr> </table><table style="margin:0" border="1"> <tr> <br>
        <td> Gruppe B </td>    <td> S - U - N </td>      <td> Tor-Diff. </td>      <td> Punkte </td> </tr><br>
<tr> <td> MESI  </td>          <td> 4 - 0 - 1 </td>      <td> 43 </td>              <td> 12 </td>  </tr><br>
<tr> <td> GÖKI </td>           <td> 3 - 0 - 2 </td>      <td> -3 </td>              <td> 9 </td>  </tr><br>
<tr> <td> ENO  </td>           <td> 3 - 0 - 2 </td>       <td> 51 </td>             <td> 9 </td>  </tr><br>
<tr> <td> AYDIN  </td>         <td> 0 - 0 - 5 </td>       <td> -90 </td>           <td> 0 </td>  </tr> </table><table style="margin:0" border="1"> <tr> <br>
        <td> Gruppe C </td>    <td> S - U - N </td>      <td> Tor-Diff. </td>      <td> Punkte </td> </tr><br>
<tr> <td> KAPI  </td>          <td> 5 - 0 - 0 </td>      <td> 99 </td>              <td> 15 </td>  </tr><br>
<tr> <td> AKI </td>             <td> 3 - 0 - 2 </td>      <td> 7 </td>                <td> 9 </td>  </tr><br>
<tr> <td> ISY  </td>            <td> 2 - 0 - 3 </td>       <td> 19 </td>              <td> 6 </td>  </tr><br>
<tr> <td> UFUK  </td>         <td> 0 - 0 - 5 </td>       <td> -125 </td>           <td> 0 </td>  </tr> </table><table style="margin:0" border="1"> <tr> <br>
        <td> Gruppe D </td>    <td> S - U - N </td>      <td> Tor-Diff. </td>      <td> Punkte </td> </tr><br>
<tr> <td> MEMO  </td>          <td> 4 - 0 - 1 </td>      <td> 101 </td>             <td> 12 </td>  </tr><br>
<tr> <td> ORRY </td>            <td> 4 - 0 - 1 </td>      <td> 74 </td>               <td> 12 </td>  </tr><br>
<tr> <td> TUNE  </td>           <td> 2 - 0 - 3 </td>       <td> -34 </td>             <td> 6 </td>  </tr><br>
<tr> <td> MURI  </td>          <td> 0 - 0 - 5 </td>       <td> -141 </td>             <td> 0 </td>  </tr> </table> <br>
 <br>
<b> <u> KO-Runde</u></b><br>
 <br>
<b> Viertelfinale (27./28. Spieltag)    (Hinspiel  ¦  Rückspiel  ¦  Gesamt) </b><br>
VFTeilnehmer 1  	- 	VFTeilnehmer 2 	- 	: 	- 	- 	: 	- 	- 	: 	-<br>
VFTeilnehmer 3  	- 	VFTeilnehmer 4 	- 	: 	- 	- 	: 	- 	- 	: 	-<br>
VFTeilnehmer 5  	- 	VFTeilnehmer 6 	- 	: 	- 	- 	: 	- 	- 	: 	-<br>
VFTeilnehmer 7 	- 	VFTeilnehmer 8 	- 	: 	- 	- 	: 	- 	- 	: 	-<br>
 <br>
<b> Halbfinale (29./30. Spieltag)    (Hinspiel  ¦  Rückspiel  ¦  Gesamt) </b><br>
HFTeilnehmer 1 	- 	HFTeilnehmer 2 	- 	: 	- 	- 	: 	- 	- 	: 	-<br>
HFTeilnehmer 3 	- 	HFTeilnehmer 4 	- 	: 	- 	- 	: 	- 	- 	: 	-<br>
 <br>
<b> Platz 3 (31./33. Spieltag)    (Hinspiel  ¦  Rückspiel  ¦  Gesamt) </b><br>
Verlierer HF1 	- 	Verlierer HF2 	- 	: 	- 	- 	: 	- 	- 	: 	-<br>
 <br>
<b> Finale (32./34. Spieltag)    (Hinspiel  ¦  Rückspiel  ¦  Gesamt) </b><br>
Sieger HF1 	- 	Sieger HF2 	- 	: 	- 	- 	: 	- 	- 	: 	-<br>

</div>
```


----------



## SpiceLab (14. März 2014)

Ich hatte dich darum gebeten, den Quellcode in den *[code=html] ... [/code]*-Tag zu packen.

Entgegen deinem eingangs gezeigten Ausschnitt taucht hier nun innerhalb der Tabellengerüste jeweils am Zeilenende ein *<br>*-Element auf, das im Textfluß einen weiteren zusätzlichen  Zeilenumbruch erzeugt, und so für die unerwünschten Abstände verantwortlich ist.

An diesen Stellen des Markups ist es semantisch auch gar nicht zulässig.


----------



## freak06 (14. März 2014)

1. Sorry, hab 
	
	
	



```
Kannte ich gar nicht :-/
```
 verpeilt.. 

2. Tatsächlich ist der Abstand nun weg. Die <br>'s dort waren mir gar nicht in den Sinn gekommen. Nur leider wird ja daher alles recht unübersichtlich (für die Pflege)... 
Entweder .. oder, heisst es wohl nun.

Danke für deine Hilfe!!


----------



## SpiceLab (14. März 2014)

freak06 hat gesagt.:


> Nur leider wird ja daher alles recht unübersichtlich (für die Pflege)...
> Entweder .. oder, heisst es wohl nun.


Wie wäre es mit HTML-Kommentaren?


```
<!-- Ich bin ein HTML-Kommentar -->
```


----------



## freak06 (14. März 2014)

Bleibt aber immernoch alles zusammengequetscht. Ich denke ich belasse es bei den Lücken zw den Tabellen. Sollen meine Mitspieler sich eben dran gewöhnen... 
Vielleicht packe ich 2 Tabellen nebeneinander, dann scrollt man nicht mehr sooo lange


----------



## SpiceLab (15. März 2014)

Oder einfach den Quellcode im Editor mit Zeilenumbrüchen und Tab-Einrückungen formatieren und übersichtlich gestalten 


```
<table border="1"> 
  <tr> 
    <td> ... </td> 
    <td> ... </td> 
    <td> ... </td> 
    <td> ... </td> 
  </tr>
  <tr> 
    <td> ... </td> 
    <td> ... </td> 
    <td> ... </td> 
    <td> ... </td> 
  </tr>
</table>
```


----------



## freak06 (16. März 2014)

Ich arbeite mich mal in den Tutorials weiter durch. Vllt finde ich ja was ganz anderes ;-)
Danke nochmal für deine Hilfe...


----------

